# CF slot repair



## Jack56 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi all.
I own a mark5dIII.
A year ago I've got a broken pin inside the CF slot. Because the costs are quite high to repair I only use sd cards. No problem so far.
But, would you spend money on a repair or .......?
And if you want to sell the camera in the near future would you sell it without a repair?
Thanks for reading my question.


----------



## bjd (Dec 8, 2015)

Jack56 said:


> Hi all.
> I own a mark5dIII.
> A year ago I've got a broken pin inside the CF slot. Because the costs are quite high to repair I only use sd cards. No problem so far.
> But, would you spend money on a repair or .......?
> ...


We have here some very sophisticated Smartphone repair workshops with expensive soldering
equipment, able to replace chips and other SMD components without any problems. 

I expect its a standart part (CF socket pin connector) that needs replacing. 

As these guys seem to be technically pretty hot, I would suggest you talk to someone like that about a repair.

Cheers Brian


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 8, 2015)

The socket assemblies are made to be replaced, and you can purchase one and replace it yourself. 

Don't try to remove the assembly and replace the damaged pin!! Sometimes you can straighten a bent pin.

For about $40, get a new assembly, there are plenty of them for sale on ebay, and they might cost less from Canon.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Canon-replacement-CF-FPC-assembly-for-the-EOS-5D-MK-III-digital-camera-/360702321558?hash=item53fb88a396:g:IicAAOxy9tpR8cad


----------

